# بلوكات الاظهار المعماري



## elufok (12 أغسطس 2009)

مجموعات من البلوكات اوفرش 2D الخاص بالاظهار المعمارى باستخدام الفوتوشوب واى برنامج اظهار اخر وهى متنوعة :

*- غرف نوم
– كنب
– ترابيزات
– وحدات فرش مكملات 
- ستائر منزلية 
– سجاد 
– اقمشة 
– وحدات اضاءة ونجف 1 2 
– اباجورات 
– ابواب 
– شبابيك
– سيراميك **1 **2** 3 
- ستائر مكتبية 
- ادوات مطبخ 
– ادوات صحية 
– مفاتيح كهرباء*​ 
 *- اشجار 1 2
– حيوانات 
- طائرات 
– قوارب 
– اشكال نافورات ومياة 
- خلفيات طبيعية*​ 
 *- حديد ملون 
– طوب زجاجى 
– قرميد
– اسقف زجاجية 
*
- رخام ليزر  1 2 3 4
- بعض اشكال الاعمدة 
- اشكال باركية 
- انواع البياض 
- اشكال سماء
​


----------



## blancoman645 (12 أغسطس 2009)

يعطيك الصحة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## qeqou (12 أغسطس 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ويغفرلك و لوالديك


----------



## mohamed2009 (12 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## basma def (2 فبراير 2011)

مجهود رائع , جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kimohaya (7 يوليو 2011)

جزالك الله خيرا ويجعل الله لك هذا في ميزان حسناتك وانت تستاهل الف شكر بس ياريت تعرفنا كيف انت ظبط هذا القطع والصور


----------



## رضا المرسى على (7 يوليو 2011)

مجموعة رائعة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## البندقداري (9 يوليو 2011)

مشكور بس لو تجمعهم في ملف واحد يبقي أحسن بكتييير


----------



## mostafahamissa (19 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر ليك انا كنت محتجهم اوى للفرش فى الفوتو شوب


----------



## ibrahimepau (1 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيك...........


----------



## محمد حمزة 2 (12 يناير 2015)

الله يبارك فيك​


----------

